# Das Coronavirus und die Spätfolgen (1xGif)



## Marco2 (14 Apr. 2020)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2020)

Noch zieh ich mir die Hose normal aus


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2020)

*AW: Das Coronavirus und die Spätfolgen (2xGif)*



​


----------

